# Multiple Locomotive Units - One Consist



## AmericanRailfan (Feb 16, 2013)

I was just wondering how to run multiple locomotives for one consist? Is it just a matter of coupling the locomotives together? I tried running two locomotives on a regular DC layout for a while and it seemed that they were both tugging at eachother rather than working together to pull the consist. In fact, on more than on occassion, the two locomotives separated: I tried rearranging the locomitives and they still performed the same way. I realize that this was probably mostly a matter of the layout being DC. With DCC, does one just couple the locos together and then sync them? If so, how do you do this? 

(Sorry for all the threads.)


----------



## shaygetz (Sep 23, 2007)

It really is no different whether DC or DCC. Though you can better match units adjusting the CVs on your DCC chip, it comes down to carefully matching up units to each other. Run them together but not coupled, if one out paces another by a substantial margin, it's best to look for one that is more evenly matched.


----------



## NIMT (Jan 6, 2011)

Totally agree with Shay.
If you do go DCC go with a high quality decoder, cheap decoder will not have BEMF and will not match very well.


----------



## AmericanRailfan (Feb 16, 2013)

Ah! OK. For the record, that experiment was using Bachman locos and it was about 8 years ago. One was a loco that came with a set, while the other was one of their low-end "custom" type locomotives, sold separately.


----------



## AmericanRailfan (Feb 16, 2013)

Who would you recommend for decoders? (It's shaping up to be, that I am going to be using Kato locomotives. Kato's website lists decoders.)


----------



## NIMT (Jan 6, 2011)

In n scale your almost going to have to go with who ever makes the decoder that fits it!
Tops in N are Digitrax, TCS, NCE.


----------



## AmericanRailfan (Feb 16, 2013)

Interesting. Digitrax seems to have the notoriety, but I don't know about their quality. Do you have a preference between the other two?


----------



## NIMT (Jan 6, 2011)

Like I said with drop ins your probably not going to get a choice.
Digitrax N is fine, MRC is the #1 one to avoid at all cost!
If you have to hardwire, six pin, or 8 pin, I would be say Soundtraxx decoders are my #1 choice, along with hardwired Steam sound!


----------



## rrgrassi (May 3, 2012)

On DC, what I did was hook up cars to the faster moving locomotive until the speed was matched. Then I slower loco was added to the front. This set up worked well, especially when going up a grade.

I have not MU'd or created a consist using DCC yet, ad I do not have a layout...yet.


----------



## AmericanRailfan (Feb 16, 2013)

See, that's the thing: I was able to identify the acceleration rates for both of the locomotives I had at the time and tried putting the slower loco in front of the faster one and for some reason, the slower locomotive broke away from the faster one behind it. What I was thinking, was that voltage in front of the train was some how more than underneath the train. Because I tried multiple runs with the consist in both configurations and both times, the front loco would inevitably break away.


----------



## AmericanRailfan (Feb 16, 2013)

NIMT said:


> Like I said with drop ins your probably not going to get a choice.
> Digitrax N is fine, MRC is the #1 one to avoid at all cost!
> If you have to hardwire, six pin, or 8 pin, I would be say Soundtraxx decoders are my #1 choice, along with hardwired Steam sound!


I had never heard of MRC. I will be sure to be on the lookout in that case.


----------



## Carl (Feb 19, 2012)

If you are going DCC, make sure you purchase a DCC ready locomotive. As noted, you can retro-fit if the DCC unit will fit in your locomotive and if you are willing to pay someone to do it or do-it your self...if you have the skill set. There is not very much extra space on the inside of a N-Scale locomotive. In my case, the N-Scale steam engines have hardly any space, especially after adding addition weight to increase traction, so I have stayed on the side of DC operation.


----------



## AmericanRailfan (Feb 16, 2013)

Carl said:


> If you are going DCC, make sure you purchase a DCC ready locomotive. As noted, you can retro-fit if the DCC unit will fit in your locomotive and if you are willing to pay someone to do it or do-it your self...if you have the skill set. There is not very much extra space on the inside of a N-Scale locomotive. In my case, the N-Scale steam engines have hardly any space, especially after adding addition weight to increase traction, so I have stayed on the side of DC operation.


I just worry, given that I want to run multiple trains, that sticking to just DC would not be the best option for me. I completely understand where you're coming from, especially with the difficulty one encounters with steam locomotives. (I personally haven't ever run steam, though I have always wanted to.)


----------



## AmericanRailfan (Feb 16, 2013)

On another note: it's a dumb question, but is it possible to add sound and light to dummie locomotives - DCC? I am thinking, given the complexity and issues that seem to go along with powered MU locomotives, as discussed here, it might just be better to have the dummies behing a live locomitive.


----------



## cv_acr (Oct 28, 2011)

It can be, but sometimes dummy engines have plastic wheels which would prevent any sort of electrical pickup.


----------



## NIMT (Jan 6, 2011)

AmericanRailfan said:


> On another note: it's a dumb question, but is it possible to add sound and light to dummie locomotives - DCC? I am thinking, given the complexity and issues that seem to go along with powered MU locomotives, as discussed here, it might just be better to have the dummies behing a live locomitive.


 
Making a MU with DCC powered locomotive's is easy if you use good engines and good decoders.
Good decoders have BEMF (Back Electro-Motive Force) to help regulate the speed of the engines.
Set-up the engines and then speed match them (done with CV's) and you should be able to run them without issues.


----------



## AmericanRailfan (Feb 16, 2013)

NIMT said:


> Making a MU with DCC powered locomotive's is easy if you use good engines and good decoders.
> Good decoders have BEMF (Back Electro-Motive Force) to help regulate the speed of the engines.
> Set-up the engines and then speed match them (done with CV's) and you should be able to run them without issues.



Ah, OK. Very cool.


----------



## ktcards (Sep 22, 2012)

AmericanRailfan said:


> I was just wondering how to run multiple locomotives for one consist? Is it just a matter of coupling the locomotives together? I tried running two locomotives on a regular DC layout for a while and it seemed that they were both tugging at eachother rather than working together to pull the consist. In fact, on more than on occassion, the two locomotives separated: I tried rearranging the locomitives and they still performed the same way. I realize that this was probably mostly a matter of the layout being DC. With DCC, does one just couple the locos together and then sync them? If so, how do you do this?
> 
> (Sorry for all the threads.)


You need to take the locomotives and race them against each other. Then put the fastest one in front so it will pull the slower one along behind it.

Ray


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

Actually, you really want them pretty closely speed matched, having one a lot faster than the other will create issues no matter which is in front.


----------



## AmericanRailfan (Feb 16, 2013)

gunrunnerjohn said:


> Actually, you really want them pretty closely speed matched, having one a lot faster than the other will create issues no matter which is in front.


Yes, that is a problem I was confronted with during my experiment with the Bachman trains I had tried this with.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

Most command locomotives can be speed matched to minimize these issues, but conventional ones will have to be matched mechanically.


----------

